#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Data separation from table

## Elen_Ch

Hi everyone, 

My name is Elen and I'm facing a problem dealing with excel tables. 
I'm processing some indexes for my thesis and I can't find a quick way to separate the data. 
PLEASE HELP! 

I have a general table as follow: But imagine this for as many as 10.000 companies from different countries. 

company name & index    2000    2001   2002  ....... 2011
      A1 -total assets               (observations)
      A2 - Net sales
      A3 - Liabilities 
      B1-total assets  
      B2 - Net sales
      B3 - Liabilities
      C1-total assets  
      C2 - Net sales
      C3- Liabilities
      etc..  


I need a quick way so that I can separate the above gathered data in 3 respectively tables where all companies (A,B,C... etc)
will show in case one only the total assets, than the Net sales than Liabilities. 

It would be something like this: 

                           2000  2001  2002     ..... 2011 
A1 -total assets      (only total asset observations)
B1 -total assets 
C1 -total assets 
.
.
.
etc....

than

                      2000   2001   2002 ..... 2011 
A1 -Net sales    (only Net sales observations)
B1 -Net sales  
C1 -Net sales
.
.
.
etc

Last 

                       2000  2001  2002  ..... 2011 
A1 -Liabilities      (only liabilities observations)
B1 -Liabilities  
C1 -Liabilities


COULD SOMEONE HELP ME WITH THIS ONE??? Till now I have been copying the same excel in three different sheets and manually deleting each
time the observations I do not need. But this might take for ever!!!!

Thank you in Advance.

----------


## alansidman

I think that you will achieve what you want if you use the Vlookup function in your three subsidiary worksheets.  Here is a link on how the vlookup works.
http://www.techonthenet.com/excel/formulas/vlookup.php

Alan

----------


## Elen_Ch

Thank you .

----------

